# Looking for players in Seattle-Tacoma area



## Warchilde (Nov 22, 2007)

I am looking for new players to start a consistent gaming group in the Seattle-Tacoma area. My preferred game is Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, but I am also interested in running Shadowrun 4e, Alternity, DnD and a few RPGs to be released in the near future. 

Please reply to this post if interested. 

A


----------

